# aluminium scorpion



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Anybody shot the aluminium pocket pocket predator scorpion. What's your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

i have shot it , its a bit big for me , but mach lighting accurate .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

That's what I'm worried about the size of it


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Is alot bigger than the scout . I know you have the scout so you can think about that .


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

One great thing about the milbro shop is they usually give dimensions of outside and inside the forks.
From that I try to estimate the pinch size from the straight-on picture they always provide.
As a beginner I find that extremely useful in trying to judge if one of Bill's slingshots is too big or not, as his website doesn't (yet) have that info.

You can also measure your hand from tip of middle finger to the (palm side) first fold in the wrist. Send that info in an email to Bill along with what slingshots you're interested in and grip style, and he or his wife will email you back some advice.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

It looks huge !

they are doing customs.. get a custom one the size you need.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> i have shot it , its a bit big for me , but mach lighting accurate .


X

Have you changed your hand you shoot with cause those aluminum scorpions are only made to be held in the left hand


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Scorpions look big but their actually the same size as a seal sniper.
Any sign of the topshot yet mate


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > i have shot it , its a bit big for me , but mach lighting accurate .
> ...


and the pocket predator non-aluminium scorpion ? can it be held in the right hand ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

FeralPigeon said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > dankungmaster said:
> ...


Yes when get them sent to made bill makes them to accommodate the hand you hold your slingshot in


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Scorpions look big but their actually the same size as a seal sniper.
> Any sign of the topshot yet mate


Not yet mate, thats the problem. I had a seal sniper and it was huge lol


----------

